# Future vanzos found!



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well after watching them court and giving up b/c they had been for a couple hours, come to find 3 eggs this morning. Always fun find eggs! Time for another post for development of eggs and hopefully tads!


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sweet-good luck and keep us posted


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Found 2 more eggs. I wonder how many more are hidden. It is like an easter egg hunt haha. Just wonder if I should let the parents take care of the tads or if I should take them out. It would be the first ones I raise. Anyone have any tips on how to take care of the tads?


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Found a tad in one of the canisters I have in the viv! These guys must have been at it a lot longer then I knew.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrads  hope my vanzos start soon too


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Once they start they wont stop. So far I have 1 tad that I have found in the viv and 4 I have pulled out and have started raising on my own. Great stuff!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice!!! try and post some pictures of the tads progress
good luck


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well the tads back legs have formed and are growing. I am investing in a nice camera right now b/c my camera on my phone isn't the greastest. I will try and take some pics of them with it when I get a chance.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here are phone pics of 2 of the 3 tads I have in cups.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

So far I have 9 tads. 2 are about to come out of the water. It is a very fun experience raising the tads and watching them develop.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

That's great! Keep us updated on their progress. I'm not too far from you, so if you're ever interested in getting rid of some of those maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Will do. What do you have to trade? Once they are old enough I will be selling them for $60 each.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

Someone is hogging all the luck!

Well done!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is the first one out of the water! The second is on its way.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is the second one. I call him IC b/c of his markings.


----------

